# Converting MPEG4 to Wav



## Not-Good-On-PCs (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi.
I need to convert a MPEG4 audio file to a format compatible with the programme Audacity. I tried changing the extension but it didn't work. 
So and other suggestions?
Thanks
Not-So-Good : ]


----------



## Not-Good-On-PCs (Apr 14, 2008)

Anyone? I Really Need Some Help!!!


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Play the MPEG4 file with whatever media player you want to use and record it to wav with Audacity.

Or burn the MPEG4 to an audio cd and then rip it to a wav file.


----------



## Stanhope (Apr 14, 2008)

http://media-convert.com/

It converts anything to anything.


----------



## Not-Good-On-PCs (Apr 14, 2008)

Stantly -- I Tried Burning It To A Disk... But It Came Back As MPEG4 : S

Stanhope -- Thanks : D


----------



## Stanhope (Apr 14, 2008)

Anytime. I use it everyday, it's fast and reliable.


----------



## horry (Apr 16, 2008)

you can visit *ImTOO software*, there are many converting software!


----------



## TechDisinclined (Apr 18, 2008)

Hmmm... I'm having the same issue as the OP, and went to http://media-convert.com/ .

I'm trying to convert a song I bought off of iTunes (.MPEG4) to use in a film I making (using Final Cut Pro, so I need it to be .wav or .avi), and I put it through the converter on media-convert.com, and it says it is protected.

Is there anyway around this?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSG.

Burn the song to an Audio CD with iTunes and then rip the CD to whatever format you want to use.


----------

